
JayData - A JavaScript Library To Access/Manipulate Online/Offline Data  Sources - Hirvesh
http://jaydata.org/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/jaydata-javascript-
library-t...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/jaydata-javascript-library-to-
access.html)

From what it seems, JayData is a cross-provider, cross-layer JavaScript data
access wrapper for sources like WebSQL, SQLite, IndexedDB, HTML5 localStorage,
MongoDB, OData, Facebook or YQL.

Developers want to provide a uniform API to use those services. Will indeed be
useful for mobile and web app, esp . for seamless switching between various
storage mediums.

